# 86 300zx turbo questions



## Ford4x4302 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok so I found a 86 turbo 5spd I'm going to trade my 96cr250 dirt bike for but the zx has the motor and tyranny out because they were going to use it in another car but never did . I need to know is it worth trading and how hard will it be to get it going and will it cost me a lot. And is there anything I need to look for when I go to look at it . Any help is good thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a question that's hard to answer with seeing the car for oneself, without knowing your mechanical capabilities and experience and your financial situation. Old Z parts can get expensive. With the engine and trans out, that means you have no way of seeing if these parts are any good and you'd have to figure out where all the bolts go, along with everything else that was removed. It sounds like a project car for someone who knows their way around a Z31. It might be more practical for you in the long run to purchase a Z that is already put together. The biggest thing to look for is body rust and rot. If you are not a professional mechanic, I would suggest you take one with you to look at the car.


----------

